# Leaving decoys out all season



## MItransplant (May 6, 2014)

Whats everyones opinion on leaving decoys out overnight/all season? First time hunting on private land and having that as an option. Goose decoys and ducks. Ive assumed not really a good idea for the early season since the residents will be same birds coming back to same place day after day and not as big a factor with new migrating birds rolling through.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

frost + sun = sparkly dekes


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I feel like the paint could fade but I have no idea. Unless you're setting up hundreds on hundreds of decoys I don't see the issue with setting them up every day you hunt. Wind changes too, so you will still need to move decoys anyway.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Along with the frost issues, you will see your decoys start to fade from the sun over time. I left a flocked goose head in the back of my truck for 2 weeks by accident (laziness) and it faded badly. I don't know how long it takes for them to fade, but I'd guess it isn't to long to constant sun exposure. If you're talking a day or two, I'm sure it wouldn't be too big of a deal


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Not worth the short cut of not having to put them out and pick them up each time you hunt. They will fade and look beat to piss after a while. If you need to leave them out no more then a few days.


----------



## MItransplant (May 6, 2014)

Ok, so fading and wear on the decoys seems to be the biggest issue. that aside, does anyone have experience with resident birds "learning" that the same decoys are there and avoiding them?


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

My opinion I think they would. Just like hunting a hot feild to many times in a row, they eventually learn. But I've never tried it, I know it happens down south, guys leave decoys out all/most of the season.


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

Have seen some on the Saginaw Bay leave them out like that. Not sure it matters? Don't seem to shoot many ducks out of their blinds anyways. Cover sucks and blinds are too high profile. Anchored Pontoons


----------



## Paratrooper84 (Apr 10, 2014)

I hunted in Louisiana down in the marshes and the guides left there Dekes out all season... Yes they looked beat up and faded but it still brought a ton of birds in.. I however agree with most here and set mine up every hunt due to different weather conditions etc.


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

Paratrooper84 said:


> I hunted in Louisiana down in the marshes and the guides left there Dekes out all season... Yes they looked beat up and faded but it still brought a ton of birds in.. I however agree with most here and set mine up every hunt due to different weather conditions etc.


The guides with big permanent blind at Reelfoot Lake in Tennessee leave their spreads out all season, they do look beat up but like he said they still pull in the birds.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Setting decoys is part of the experience IMO, If you do decide to leave them out make sure to update this post and let us know of your results. As for them fading, I've hunted over some pretty rough looking birds and they still pull em in just fine. Good luck to you either way


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Why would you want to educate the birds?


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Leaving them out overnight and all season are two totally different things. Leaving them out overnight is a nice convenience on private land. Leaving them out all season, regardless of how safe they'll be, IMO isn't a great idea because they will fade and get weathered, and ducks will get used to the spread. Things should be changed up.


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

fishdip said:


> Why would you want to educate the birds?


That was my question but I guess they get so many migrators down there it doesn't matter. We had plenty of shooting the first day. The second the weather shut us down early.


----------



## Wildfowl (Jul 3, 2015)

Honestly one of my favorite parts of hunting ducks is setting up my spread and the lengthy discussion I have with my hunting party on how we should set them up. I don't want to lose that part of the experience


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

fishdip said:


> Why would you want to educate the birds?


if the birds aren't hunted daily... it does the opposite... it creates a sense of security... hunting the same pothole will educate birds... alot of the bigger guides leave dekes out to let the birds get comfortable..


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Wildfowl said:


> Honestly one of my favorite parts of hunting ducks is setting up my spread and the lengthy discussion I have with my hunting party on how we should set them up. I don't want to lose that part of the experience



Do you like to pack them up and retrieve and clean birds as well? I'm looking for a new hunting partner! :lol:



Another thing to consider is UV damage to the plastic. Fading is one thing, but not all decoys are made of UV resistant materials. I've found a few in the reeds over the years and even though they weren't that old, but they were so weakened from the sun that you could just poke your finger through them.


----------



## jlucky (Apr 10, 2015)

Sad to say but private land or not someone will probably just steal them.


----------

